# This guy is sick



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

*Quincy pervert threatens girls*

*S*ome parents of young girls in Quincy are shaken after police say a serial sicko left girls' panties on their front porch, and wrapped the underwear around magazine pages containing threats to rape little girls. 
 Quincy police say the pervert has hit five houses in Quincy - three of them are home to young girls - between February and Easter Sunday. Each time a pair of girl's or women's underwear or bras were left on the front porch, and the undergarments were wrapped around torn-out pages from American Girl magazine. Written in print were sexually graphic threats against girls, including threats of rape, said Quincy police Chief Robert Crowley.
"My fear is that somebody may be attacked," Crowley said last night, going public with the issue for the first time after the messages left Friday at a Bradford Street home became more sexually explicit. 
 He said an FBI profiler has been called in and cops have flooded the neighborhoods. Crowley himself went out at 4 a.m. to patrol the area yesterday after the latest note was found. Several neighbors last night, afraid the perv would retaliate, said they didn't want to talk. 
The most recent incident occurred on Easter Sunday, when someone left women's underwear in front of a home on Presidents Avenue where two young girls live. Their father was "quite upset," Crowley said, adding that a greeting card stated the sender was "watching young girls." 
Similar perverted packages were left on Endicott, Franklin and Bradford streets. The first showed up Feb. 5 at a men's rooming house. All but one mentioned a girl named Julie and several named specific schools. Crowley said he is concerned the perpetrator thinks he won't get caught: "He has to know we're out there, but it's not stopping him."


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

I hope they find that one quick.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> *S*ome parents of young girls in Quincy are shaken after police say a serial sicko left girls' panties on their front porch, and wrapped the underwear around magazine pages containing threats to rape little girls.


Sounds alot like an old Paxton case.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Too bad that Canadian didn't stick around another day or two...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn pervert


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

Got him.

LOCAL NEWS

*BREATHING A SIGH OF RELIEF: Police credit neighbors for quick arrest of suspect in lewd notes case*









*Anderson *

_By CHRISTOPHER WALKER
The Patriot Ledger_

QUINCY - One man's trash is another man's evidence.

Quick-thinking police and cooperative South Quincy residents put an end to a scary string of perverted threats and lewd notes targeting young girls, investigators say. They did it thanks to garbage left by a 54-year-old man now facing a string of criminal charges.

David Anderson, 10 Remington Court, will answer to felony charges including disseminating obscene material and making threats. Police said he was infatuated with a 10-year-old girl in the neighborhood where the notes were found.

Anderson is believed to have lived in Oregon for 10 to 15 years before moving to Quincy several months ago. He has no criminal record in either Massachusetts or Oregon, but Quincy Police Chief Robert Crowley said he was a suspect more than a decade ago in sexual assault cases in Massachusetts.

Anderson was arrested at his home at about 6 last night, about 24 hours after police went public with warnings that a sexual predator had left girls underwear and explicit notes on the doorsteps of a Quincy Center rooming house and four South Quincy homes during the past two months.

In some of the cases, the notes were written on pages torn from American Girl magazine, a publication aimed at girls 8 and older. Police yesterday matched those pages with the items found in the trash outside Anderson's apartment.

''Those were literally the pieces that fit the puzzle,'' police Lt. Patrick Glynn said last night.

The notes allegedly left by Anderson threatened that young girls would be sexually assaulted, with two of them mentioning a specific 10-year-old girl and all of them containing graphic sexual detail.

The latest threat, an Easter card wrapped in a bra, was found Monday morning on the steps of Joellen Dellamano's home on Presidents Avenue.

''I am absolutely relieved. Relieved, and happy,'' Dellamano said today.

Dellamano said that she saw Anderson walking by her house at about 3 p.m. Friday. Her two daughters and two other girls were playing outside at the time.

''He was looking over at the girls. I think that seeing the girls out front might have triggered him to do what he did,'' Dellamano said.

Quincy Chief Crowley said a dozen investigators canvassed the South Quincy neighborhood where most of the notes were found, hoping to come up with leads.

He said a resident mentioned that Anderson had approached him about finding a job, and then went on to relay a story about a recent break-up with a girlfriend.

Anderson showed the resident a sexually graphic letter he planned to send to his former girlfriend and it was similar to the notes found on the doorsteps.

With that, police began a round-the-clock surveillance of Anderson beginning Monday evening.

Early yesterday, police contacted the landlord of the Remington Court building where Anderson lived, asking him if the trash had recently been taken away. The landlord said he was about to take the garbage to a dump, but investigators asked him to instead bring it to police headquarters.

Detectives soon found holes in magazine pages that matched the size and shape of the pictures left with the notes, Crowley said.

After he was arrested, Crowley said, Anderson admitted writing the notes, but the chief declined to say if Anderson had said why he was making the threats.

''This was community policing at its best,'' he said. ''Would we have been able to solve this without the help of the residents in that neighborhood? I think so. But it would have taken a lot longer. The community gave us the pieces to the puzzle and we put it together.''

The strange notes accompanied by girls underwear first turned up in February, reported initially at a rooming house on Mechanic Street and then at a house on Endicott Street in South Quincy.

Two months later, underwear and a handwritten note were found at a Franklin Street home on April 5. Then on Friday, a Bradford Street resident found a note that threatened an Easter Sunday sexual assault and made reference to Lincoln Hancock School.

The girl mentioned by name in two of the notes is believed to be a 10-year-old Quincy girl, but magazine photographs used in some of Anderson's notes do not depict her.

Anderson knows the girl, and she knows him, Crowley said. ''He equated some of these pictures with her, who he said he was infatuated with.''

Police executed a search warrant on Anderson's apartment last night, and Crowley said the final list of charges would be determined by what detectives found inside the home.

The arrest should ease concern raised by parents in recent days as word of a possible sexual predator targeting children spread across the city.

It is school vacation week, so increased security at bus stops and in and around South Quincy schools that was planned for Monday morning may not now be necessary.

_Christopher Walker may be reached at [email protected] ._

Copyright 2006 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Wednesday, April 19, 2006


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I was kind of hoping one of the girls' fathers would find him before the police did. I'm sure "justice" would have been metted out alot more efficiently. Esp. seeing as the only crimes he has committed is "threats."


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

lofu said:


> I was kind of hoping one of the girls' fathers would find him before the police did. I'm sure "justice" would have been metted out alot more efficiently...


:dito:


----------

